# Craftsman weedwacker 358-795050



## Barney1933 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a 358795050 Craftsman weedwacker. The gas lines deteroriated and fell off. I have new lines from Sears, but I don't know where to run the lines. There are 2 sizes of lines, two places for lines on the primmer bulb, 2 places for lines on the carb. and two holes in the tank for one small and one larger line. Can anyone tell me how to route the lines? Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I am laid off from work for the season so I don't have one to access to see it so I am doing this from memory but it should be correct. The small hose goes into the tank and the filter attachs to it. The small hose then goes to the inlet side of the carb (end with cover that is held on with one screw).

The outlet for the carb goes to the primer using a piece of larger hose... not sure which side... just press the primer a few times to figure out which side is "sucking"... that is the one it will attach to. Then take another piece of larger hose and run from the other side of the primer back to the tank.


----------



## Barney1933 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you! I've got it hooked up, but it will run on full choke slowly, and will shut off when I go to half choke, or run. My carb (Whaldo) does not have a port held on with one screw - just two ports. I tried both positions, but still no luck. The primer bulb is full of gas, and it purges gas back to the tank thru the carb. Does this mean my carb is in need of cleaning? The unit sat a long time with gas in it (at my Grandson's house) and that is why the gas lines and the primmer bulb disintergrated. I sure appreciate your input! No one at Sears will help me - they said they didn't manufacture it, so they can't give me any info! What a hoot!! Thanks again.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

(whaldo).....make sure when you take the carb in to say its a walbro.....if it sat long enough for the lines to fall apart, that carb needs a full tear down, soaking in carb cleaner, blow out good with cleaner, and a rebuild kit, not old parts and gaskets/diapragm and a fuel filter unless already done so. if sears said they didn't make it......its really old.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Do as bugman said to the carb. Then adjust the mixture screws out 1 1/2 turns from fully closed... that should get you started. The unit isn't THAT old, we worked on them all the time and you can find the parts for them on the Sears web site.


----------



## Barney1933 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks again! It's nice to get expert advice. I was afraid that's what it needed, but now I'm sure. I'll get the rebuild kit ordered today. Have a great day!


----------

